# Flylady to the rescue!



## MissQueenie (Feb 15, 2006)

I recently started reading housekeeping advice at flylady.net and it has really been helping! I've only been a SAHM for about 2 years, and before that I just did the bare minimum when it came to housekeeping and cooking when I came home from work. I was getting really overwhelmed trying to manage a fair sized house with a baby in it all on my own, and my girlfriend pointed me to this site. I'm doing the "babysteps" right now and I am amazed how much time I am finding once all the little frustrating chores are out of the way!

I still have a lot of work to do in the decluttering department, but that is on my list of resolutions for 2011. I'm chipping away at things little by little! :grin:


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

She has a way of making it fun too. I learned a lot from her methods that has stuck with me years later. And even though I don't keep the house as spotless as I did as a Flybaby, it still never gets overwhelming. Well . . . unless something unusual happens. But it's still never as overwhelming getting it back in shape even when it does get out of hand on rare occasions.

It makes for a much more peaceful existence. I found the menu planning to be the most valuable in all of it.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I still check in with the website now and then for inspiration. I loved the book that started it...Sink Reflections. It's about time to get it out and re-read it for the New Year. Another great help to me, especially when the kids were young and I was a SAHM, were the Sidetracked Home Executives (aka The Slob Sisters). Their motto was" We Change Lives With 3x5s". I had my own little card file that told me what to do and when to do it, and my house was in great shape as long as I followed the plan.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> I loved the book that started it...Sink Reflections.


Actually, her email list was around _before_ Sink Reflections came out. She didn't have a website, yet, either. Just a mailing list and she'd send out reminders, success stories, etc. 

I first signed up for her email list in early 2000 (I had a brand-new baby and was losing my mind!) and it seems like the book came out a couple of years after that...


----------



## MissQueenie (Feb 15, 2006)

ErinP said:


> (I had a brand-new baby and was losing my mind!)


I was really starting to think I was the only one going through that! 

I'm finding that some days it is easier to stick to the routine than others (like today -- sick cats, cranky spouse, willful toddler, bad weather!), but it gives me some much needed direction


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

I love FlyLady! Her stuff really sticks with you. My house was great *when* I stuck to the plan. I tend to slip.....The one thing that always stayed with me is the 15 minute rule. I am amazed at how much one can accomplish in 15 minutes. I try to tell myself I can do anything (lol) for 15 min. It always works for me.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

ErinP said:


> Actually, her email list was around _before_ Sink Reflections came out. She didn't have a website, yet, either. Just a mailing list and she'd send out reminders, success stories, etc.
> 
> I first signed up for her email list in early 2000 (I had a brand-new baby and was losing my mind!) and it seems like the book came out a couple of years after that...


I didn't know that - thanks! I was pointed to the book, and then found out about her website, so I guess in my mind, the book came first. :shrug:


----------

